# Vent a hood filters



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

Saw a question about using baffles or what I call spacers in vent a hoods

Cannot find any thing in IMC that talks about them. Have seen small ones used to fill gaps, but not filter size ones and not directly over a cooking appliance.
Can think that the air balance must be thrown off.

That is a depp fat fryer on the left side of the picture


So any code sections that might apply?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2016)

Are you sure they are spacers and not a grease filter similar to what is on page 21 in the link?

http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/catalogs/KVSHoods_catalog.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

"Spacers"?


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

mark handler said:


> "Spacers"?



I see them used when a whole filter will not fit, and there is a small gap between filters or at one end


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> Are you sure they are spacers and not a grease filter similar to what is on page 21 in the link?
> 
> http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/catalogs/KVSHoods_catalog.pdf




I saw something similar, just have never seen one used.

Not my problem, just saw it on another site and decided to ask the question to the experts


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

cda said:


> I see them used when a whole filter will not fit, and there is a small gap between filters or at one end


If a filter will not fit, it is the wrong filter


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2016)

No code reference given::


"""In some cases, a kitchen’s hood will not match standard filter sizes exactly. While many people believe that this means you will need custom hood filters, that is not the case. Any leftover space that measures more than .5 inches horizontally can be filled using hood filter spacers. Spacers can be installed at one or both ends where they will least impede airflow. Spacers can measure up to 6 inches wide.""""


http://www.hoodfilters.com/foodservice-blog/2014/06/06/measure-vent-hood-filters/


----------

